# una qualche forma di



## robertaL

bonjour, 
je devrais traduire en français la phrase suivante "resta a chiarire se questa posizione si richiami a una qualche forma di scetticismo".  Mon problème concerne «una qualche forma di», qui est censé, ici, souligner le fait qu’il y a plusieurs versions de scepticisme et que l’une d’entre elles (n’importe laquelle) pourrait être à l’origine de la position dont on discute. Ma tentative est la suivante :
«Il reste à précise si cette position fait fond sur l’une ou l’autre forme/version de scepticisme», mais «l’une ou l’autre forme/version» ici  n’est pas autant indéterminé que «una qualche forma»; «L’une ou l’autre forme» présuppose une référence aux diverses formes de scepticisme précédemment énumérées, ce qui n’est pas le cas dans le texte (on mention les versions de scepticisme une centaine de pages plus tôt). Au contraire,  «una qualche forma di» a ici justement la fonction de libérer l’auteur de toute précision ayant trait aux versions de scepticisme. 

Sauriez-vous, s’il vous plaît, me suggérer une traduction plus appropriée? 
Merci beaucoup


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Roberta,

"Il reste à éclaircir/préciser (dipende dal contesto) si cette position se réclame d'une quelconque forme de scepticisme" . Ainsi, tu as exactement la même nuance qu'en italien .


----------



## robertaL

Merci, 
j'avais pensé à "quelconque" mais je n'en était pas sûre, car d'habitude on traduit "quelconque" par "qualsivoglia", "qualsiasi" et si l'on remplace avec l'un de ces termes ces termes "una qualche forma" on a une nuance un peu différent, plus "possibilista", pour ainsi dire. 
Mais, maintenant que tu l'as suggéré, je vois que peut-être il fait très bien l'affaire. 
Sinon, merci beaucoup pour la suggestion "se réclame"!


----------



## matoupaschat

Pour les nuances, il y a aussi la position de quelconque qui intervient :

une quelconque forme de scepticisme = n'importe quelle forme de scepticisme 
une forme quelconque de scepticisme = une forme non précisée de scepticisme
Per "éclaircir", non ho fatto nient'altro che tradurre pedissequamente  .

Bonne soirée .


----------



## robertaL

Merci beaucoup Matoupaschat! 
Très efficace comme d'habitude.
La précision concernant la différence entre "une quelconque forme de scepticisme" et "une forme quelconque de scepticisme" m'a été très utile. Pour "éclaircir" je suis d'accord que c'est la traduction plus proche, mais je préfère quand-même "préciser" (je me rend compte que j'avais omis le "r" - faute de frappe), dans le contexte qui est le mien.

bonne soirée
R


----------



## matoupaschat

Mi dispiace Roberta, volevo parlare di "se réclame" . Su "éclaircir" siamo d'accordo tutt'e due ...
Bisognava dunque leggere : 
"Per _'se réclame',_ non ho fatto nient'altro che tradurre pedissequamente  ."​

Edit : Ricordo solo adesso la possibilità di dire "si cette position se réclame d'une (certaine) forme de scepticisme, quelle qu'elle soit" ; insiste un pochettino di più sulla "qualsiasità", se mi passi l'espressione .


----------



## Corsicum

D’accord avec vous , peut être des variantes :
_(Il) reste à clarifier si cette position se prévaut d’ une quelconque forme de scepticisme_
_(Il) reste à clarifier si cette position se réfère/revendique ? à une quelconque forme de scepticisme_


----------

